# Ramps are up and well



## italianwithaknife (Apr 11, 2016)

No morels yet but the ramps are popping up everywhere. The snow and rain should get things going with some warm days. Psyched!!!


----------



## wstanell (Apr 2, 2016)

Live in new Hope area of Bucks County let me know when the morels out I'm going to go look today


----------

